
Georgia is reopening their economy - bawana
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/24/us/coronavirus-updates.html
======
standardUser
I understand wanting to open some businesses. They've been doing it in many
European countries over the last week (though they have much higher testing
rates and have had much longer lockdowns). But gyms? Bowling alleys? These
seem like very odd places to open up.

------
bawana
Will they be the first to recapture business while the neighboring states are
hamstrung? Is this another way they are cruelly removing poor people from
their state because poorer people often have more COVID and more often die?
Can a state be penalized by the fed for having a rising death rate from COVID
when they do this?

What would China say about this? Are they doing the same in select provinces?

